# Froglets dying one by one. Help!



## Matecho

So i got tadpoles around the middle of the summer. Everything went well, they were oow and in plastic shoeboxes with leaf litter, sphagnum moss and a few air holes. I was feeding them spring tails and 2 either died or escaped i still do not have a for sure answer. I had them all seperate and after about a month everyother feeding i gave them fruit flies. They all seemed to have eaten them. Then one day one of the frogs was dead. Legs sprung out just laying there. Then the other day i noticed the froglet sitting in the same spot all day. He was in the open not under any leafs and didn't even go for the food infront of him. I woke up today and he seemed okay and when i got home he was dead. What is happening??

The frogs are Green sips just to let you know

Thank you!


----------



## Judy S

good luck--hope a knowledgeable DBer will answer, I can only be just as curious as you...Be prepared to answer questions about vitamins, containers, substrate, temp & humidity, lighting---you will be able to get clearer answers...if you don't get answered==perhaps go into the breeding forum and look at the people who answer questions and have lots of posts...perhaps PM them with your questions...maybe pictures of your setup would help...hope you get some good information...


----------



## mongo77

Yeah, you didn't mention if you were using supplements. Sounds like calcium deficiency.


----------



## Bcs TX

Judy S said:


> good luck--hope a knowledgeable DBer will answer, I can only be just as curious as you...Be prepared to answer questions about vitamins, containers, substrate, temp & humidity, lighting---you will be able to get clearer answers...if you don't get answered==perhaps go into the breeding forum and look at the people who answer questions and have lots of posts...perhaps PM them with your questions...maybe pictures of your setup would help...hope you get some good information...


I agree with Judy (well said BTW).


----------



## Celtic Aaron

Matecho said:


> So i got tadpoles around the middle of the summer. Everything went well, they were oow and in plastic shoeboxes with leaf litter, sphagnum moss and a few air holes. I was feeding them spring tails and 2 either died or escaped i still do not have a for sure answer. I had them all seperate and after about a month everyother feeding i gave them fruit flies. They all seemed to have eaten them. Then one day one of the frogs was dead. Legs sprung out just laying there. Then the other day i noticed the froglet sitting in the same spot all day. He was in the open not under any leafs and didn't even go for the food infront of him. I woke up today and he seemed okay and when i got home he was dead. What is happening??
> 
> The frogs are Green sips just to let you know
> 
> Thank you!


First off, I am sorry about losing froglets...that is no fun at all. With that said, I think everyone else is right. There is not enough information for anyone to even give an educated guess. Knowing what the humidity levels, temperature, ventilation, feeding schedule, and supplementation methods are is critical for making even an educated guess. Questions to be answered could even get to the type, age, and storage methods of your supplementation. Pics of their habitats and frogs may also help. This is just the basics that I can think of. There may even be some consideration as to the parents of the tads that you received, how you fed the tads, etc., etc., etc. I am not knowledgeable enough to know all of this; however, if you provide at least that basic, but detailed, information, you may get some more insight into what is going on. You may also consider a necropsy to determine the possible factors. I sure hope things get better. Let us know.


----------



## oldlady25715

I've had similar issues when my leaf litter is too fresh and the fumes or acidity slowly takes froglets out one-by-one.


----------



## erik s

oldlady25715 said:


> I've had similar issues when my leaf litter is too fresh and the fumes or acidity slowly takes froglets out one-by-one.


I had a similar problem as Aaron did ...I changed my bare bones grow out for the Varaderos, added a layer of spagnum and leaf litter. After a few weeks I began to lose froglets ...noticed a peculiar odor ...went back to the bare bones set up ( minimal leaf litter and moss) end of problem!!


----------



## aspidites73

Way too many unknowns here. Pics...supplementation regimen, brand, age, how stored? +1 to the things Judy mentions. Info on parents. And anything else you can think of. ~D



Matecho said:


> So i got tadpoles around the middle of the summer. Everything went well, they were oow and in plastic shoeboxes with leaf litter, sphagnum moss and a few air holes. I was feeding them spring tails and 2 either died or escaped i still do not have a for sure answer. I had them all seperate and after about a month everyother feeding i gave them fruit flies. They all seemed to have eaten them. Then one day one of the frogs was dead. Legs sprung out just laying there. Then the other day i noticed the froglet sitting in the same spot all day. He was in the open not under any leafs and didn't even go for the food infront of him. I woke up today and he seemed okay and when i got home he was dead. What is happening??
> 
> The frogs are Green sips just to let you know
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Celtic Aaron

erik s said:


> I had a similar problem as Aaron did ...I changed my bare bones grow out for the Varaderos, added a layer of spagnum and leaf litter. After a few weeks I began to lose froglets ...noticed a peculiar odor ...went back to the bare bones set up ( minimal leaf litter and moss) end of problem!!


This is an interesting problem that you and Aaron had. Do you guys have any ideas of what is going on here or any suggestions how to prevent this?


----------



## erik s

Celtic Aaron said:


> This is an interesting problem that you and Aaron had. Do you guys have any ideas of what is going on here or any suggestions how to prevent this?


IMO.... my guess would be rotting/ fermenting plant matter!!!


----------



## oldlady25715

As long as its setup for a month or so and with misting and springs, it sorta ferments till it doesn't smell funky anymore,no issues. Magnolia leaves were stronger than the oak IMO. 

The froglets would melt away into slime


----------



## Celtic Aaron

Thanks guys. Good to know!


----------



## Dev30ils

oldlady25715 said:


> I've had similar issues when my leaf litter is too fresh and the fumes or acidity slowly takes froglets out one-by-one.


This sounds like a ventilation problem, how do you normally ventilate your grow outs?


----------



## MoCarp

also fresher litter could be generating heat, a compost heap can get over 100 degrees! be my 1st guess


----------



## oldlady25715

Dev30ils said:


> This sounds like a ventilation problem, how do you normally ventilate your grow outs?


It could be ventilation but the bins work fine once they are settled in. They are just shoebox bins with holes drilled in the lid. I don't think its CO2 poisoning in my case, but that is something the OP should consider.


----------



## tongo

Had the same problems but only affected my benedicta babies. They would be fine one day, freeze in a spot the next and then die. I would then find a boom in springtails feeding on its carcass. I think it has to do with ventilation and the use of new leaf litter as well.


----------



## Pubfiction

What substrate are you guys using who are having problems under the leaves?


----------



## oldlady25715

1/3 sphagnum, 1/3 coco pieces, 1/3 coco substrate (the fine grain stuff that comes in blocks). Cover in thin layer of organic potting soil then topped with leaf litter. Works well in all my tanks, anecdotally ceteris paribus , the age of leaf litters seems to be make the difference--Just my opinion based on experience.


With CO2 poisoning I think the death is usually somewhat violent with convulsions/spasms and the frogs regain consciousness when the enclosure is opened.


----------



## Judy S

The froglets would melt away into slime

no joke? THAT would be just awful....this is an interesting thread, however...wonder if the leaves that have been used in the posts where the frogs have died, have gone through the "process." Has this happened with leaves that have been purchased?


----------



## oldlady25715

Hi Judy, I collect, wash, boil, and bake my own leaves.


----------



## Judy S

Oldlady...I knew you'd do it ...but wonder about others....


----------



## erik s

oldlady25715 said:


> Hi Judy, I collect, wash, boil, and bake my own leaves.


Me too.........!!!


----------

